# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Want to show live datafeed from infrasound sensors on a scatterplot on wordpress

## kkakadia

Hey guys, I'm having a bit of trouble here. One of my clients wants a new wordpress website. On the wordpress website he wants to show a scatter plot of the datafeed. This datafeed comes from the infrasound sensors. My client is able to parse this data into any kind of database, but I want to know is there a way to show this on the wordpress side. The datafeed is updated instantly, but I would want the scatter plot to update every minute or so. I found something that might work on webtoolkit.eu, but I'm new to this so not entirely to sure. Can anybody help me out?

----------

